# Flounder Recipies ?



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Please post up some Flounder Recipies !!!

Hope someone likes them whole !!

Caint Wait...

T/D


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

in the old red/white betty crocker cookbook, there is a recipe for stuffed sole that my wife uses on flounder, it is stuffed w crab and stuffing or we use shrimp, then a white wine and swiss cheese sauce is poured over it, it is the best I ever had, even in the big name restaurants.

I can't find it online, best thing about it is that you still taste the flounder, it isn't covered up in seasoning.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

More recipes than I can catch Flounda right now.. Hey Coastal.. There's not a Restaurant that can touch our recipes..Esp $20-25 stuffed Flounda funny p... Your too kind..lol .

search button pulled up these

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=17297929


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> More recipes than I can catch Flounda right now.. Hey Coastal.. There's not a Restaurant that can touch our recipes..Esp $20-25 stuffed Flounda funny p... Your too kind..lol .
> 
> search button pulled up these
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=17297929


agreed Dave,

gonna dig this up and print it out when i get home, at work now


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

chickenboy's wife made this and he told me i got the paremissian cheese instead he used mazzorilla 
flounder rubbed olive oil i use some tonys lite on salt sprinkled on top. Roma tomatoes diced and fresh basil cook 350 till done 20 min or so sprinkle cheese and melt. this stuff is good, we are going to use a can of rotel tomateos next time to spice it up more, add some good rice


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ok found it

take a whole flounder, scale it well both sides, de-head, and gut

lay on table, brown side up, make a cut about an inch from the head across the fish almost fin to fin, down to the bone, in the center of that cut follow the lateral line down to the bone and back to the tail.
It will look like a T. 
Take a smaller sharp knife and fillet the cuts open to form a big pocket, go almost to the fin bones all the way around, but not thru at the head end.

handful of chopped fresh mushrooms
1/4 c chopped onion
1/4 stick butter
crab meat and or chopped fresh shrimp
1/2 c coarse crushed saltine crackers
2 T fresh chopped parsley
1/2t salt
black pepper

saute onion and mushrooms in the butter, fold in the rest and cook only until heated well

sauce
3T butter
3T flour
1/4t milk
1/3 c dry white wine
1c swiss cheese shredded
paprika

blend the four into the hot butter and cook first, then add the rest until it forms a bubbly mixture, then pull off the heat.......it will burn

stuff the flounder w the stuffing to the point of being overfull, you can also wrap fillets around any remaining stuffing and place one under the wraps, pin w a damp toothpick

pour the hot sauce over fish, dust with paprika, and bake in an oiled, foil wrapped pan at 400 for about 30 mins

about 10 mins out, pour remaining sauce over the fish again, if you don't have any don't worry.

test it w a fork at the big end, when the fish flakes well, it is done.


take a sharp knife and cut a ring around the fish, just above the fins, lift portions off w a spatula to avoid all the fin bones.


----------



## TimeOut55 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Time Out-STUFFED FLOUNDER RECIPE*

I posted this a few years ago....
My son and I caught a few Sunday and will be stuffing and vacuum sealing them tonight! Need to stock the freezer for the rest of the year the next month or so.... That vacuum sealer does a great job at keeping these as good as when they are prepared!!!!!

Time Out-STUFFED FLOUNDER RECIPE
Ingredients:
2 whole flounder, about 2 pounds, scaled, gutted, head removed*
1/2 cup celery (chopped)
1/2 cup onion (chopped)
3 sticks butter
2 tbls minced garlic
1 egg
1 cup medium shrimp, cooked and peeled
1 cup crab meat
1 box Zatarains Crab Cake mix
Tony Chachere's Original Creol seasoning
Parsley

Preparation:
In a large skillet, melt 1 stick of butter and brown onions, celery and garlic. Add shrimp. cook until pink. Remove from heat.
In a large mixing bowl, pour box of Zatarains Crab Cake mix and add one egg, 1/2 cup of cold water and onion,celery and shrimp. Blend well.

Flounder should be gutted with head removed (*my wife who is Japanese said I should leave the head on-I'll leave that up to you. Scale brown (top) side of fish with knife running it from the tail to the head on it's edge. Rinse fish well.
Cut slit in center of brown side of flounder to make a pocket. I use a fillet kniffe and cut to the backbone, then run the knife along the bones to the top and bottom edge.

Melt two sticks of butter and add some Tony Chachere's Original Creol seasoning to add some zesty flavor. Brush the inside of the flounder pocket and stuff. Then brush the top of the fish and pour the remaining butter in the casserole dish or aluminum cookie pan with edges. This mixture stuff two nice sized flounder perfectly.

Garnish with parsley if you like.

Cooking:
Place foil over the pan and insert into a pre-heated oven set at 375 degrees. I cooked mine 30 minutes with the foil on and then removed the foil and cooked for an addition 15 minutes. Cooking times may vary based on size of fish and your oven....

Bon Apetit!


----------

